# November '14 Official MOTM Submission Thread



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This time I mean it J ....
Eddy Cruze ..​ put a smiler on his Face ..


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nominate !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I nominate jandre22 for his general helpfulness around the site.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

By the way... Where the heck are MamaCruze and Sadistik?! I'm starting to feel like there's some conspiracy where people win MotM and then disappear :S


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> By the way... Where the heck are MamaCruze and Sadistik?! I'm starting to feel like there's some conspiracy where people win MotM and then disappear :S
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


Smurfboarding.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Why thank you Jon .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Slammed2014ECO for persevering and putting together a Colorado get together.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Merc6. Whenever I open a post, whether its a new cruzer, a cruzer with issues, a build thread, whatever; he's already been there to offer his welcome, help, and input.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

cdb09007 said:


> Merc6. Whenever I open a post, whether its a new cruzer, a cruzer with issues, a build thread, whatever; he's already been there to offer his welcome, help, and input.


Agreed. Allan is such a boss. You think he's helpful in public, you should see everything he does behind the scenes to keep all you smurfboarders smurfboarding smoothly! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Slammed2014ECO for persevering and putting together a Colorado get together.


Thanks mike! 



cdb09007 said:


> Merc6. Whenever I open a post, whether its a new cruzer, a cruzer with issues, a build thread, whatever; he's already been there to offer his welcome, help, and input.


I'm gonna have to second Merc6 as well or 3rd? I guess lol


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd be a lot more active here if it wasn't for the Facebook page. I'm sure most of you know. Been trying to get back into the forum as much as I can, lately.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> I'd be a lot more active here if it wasn't for the Facebook page. I'm sure most of you know. Been trying to get back into the forum as much as I can, lately.


Just get yourself kicked out of posting in groups again and you'll no longer have an excuse!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup j .. did you see what I wrote after 1 of X's explanations to Walmart ? I'm still Laughing ..

Oh we can chat now ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Sup j .. did you see what I wrote after 1 of X's explanations to Walmart ? I'm still Laughing ..
> 
> Oh we can chat now ?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

jblackburn said:


>


glass or plastic? Glass or plastic??!!


----------

